# Help with "cottony" coat



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

HI I am new to the forum and so glad I found this place! I am relatively new to the Havanese, but have fallen head over heels for them. I have a female who has more of a cottony coat rather than silky. I would like to know if you all have any tips for that coat type? Like if I should use some kind of detangling spray when I am brushing and how often should you bathe that coat type? Anything would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd recommend keeping her in a puppy cut if possible, bathe only when necessary and condition the coat well. I like the Coat Handler conditioner because it is a leave-in product and softens the hair. With her coat, you probably want to run a good metal comb (without any sharp tips) through her every other day to make sure you're keeping the hairs separated, especially behind the ears, rump, forechest, and armpit areas.

If you feel like her coat is drying out between bathing sessions, you can mist some of the Coat Handler Conditioner too. I love that stuff. (and no, I don't get paid for endorsing them - ha ha - it's just the best product I've found among my shelves and shelves of dog grooming products)

Whatever you buy, make sure you avoid anything with silicone in it. You'll see silicones in the ingredients listed with -ethicone. Those products seem to be the worst on the cottony coat and dry it out more and cause breakage.

So, what is your girl's name? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice! My name is Jenn and her name is Isabel. We call her Izzy. I didn't know that silicone ingredients would make it worse, that's helpful. I do already have the metal comb and I brush her daily. We will be adding a new pup to our family in mid-march and he is a havanese also. I wanted to find more grooming tips on her type of coat, since the new pup is coming from the same breeder and same dad. Is a comb the best thing to use or should I have a certain type of brush too?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Forum. My Smarty has a cottony coat and it does require more combing/brushing than Galen with a silk coat. You will get little spider type matts that will get worse if not removed frequently, so I recommend daily brushings if possible. As Kimberly stated above a good conditioning spray is needed. I have not used the Coat Handler but plan on buying with my next order.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

There have been a lot of discussions about coat maintenance. If you can do the "Search" at the top you'll find tons. To get you started, here are some:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9862&highlight=combs+brushes

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9469&highlight=combs+brushes

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8896&highlight=combs+brushes

And, once again, welcome!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri, I just wanted to tell you I love your new avatar and signature pic.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

there is a grooming book about havs only, i have the info at home but someone here likely has it at the ready.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Jenn, thanks for sharing your name. 

As for the brush, I like a good pin brush. My favorites are the oblong beechwood 27mm by Chris Christensen, but I know a lot of people don't like to spend that amount of money on a dog brush. Just make sure that your pins don't have the balls on the tips, which rip the coat, especially a cottony coat.

The book Joe is mentioning is called "From Nose To Tail" and is excellent! I'd agree with his recommendation wholeheartedly.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow you guys are a gold mine of information! Nice to meet you all! Thanks for all your helpful advice. I had labrador retrievers growing up and their coats are not hard to maintain. I will be adding a new addition in march, another Havanese of course! So Excited!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kimberly, I just bought the CC pin brush #20. Wish I'd known....sigh, lol. It's funny, but just this morning I was wondering if I should mist Lulu's cottony coat with the CH conditioner. Thanks for the tip! I'll probably regret the Friz-eze for people I put on her this morning. A bath may be coming soon, lol.

AND, welcome Jenn! We require lot's of pics, lol.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carole, is the #20 an oval brush? I have no idea why this is, but it seems that oblong shaped brushes just fit in the hand better (even though there is no difference in the handle) and cover a larger span of hair one direction (like the back) and can do a smaller patch if you use them the other direction (e.g. the muzzle).


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, it is an oval brush. I just got it last weekend at the Del Mar Show. Do you brush first and then comb?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes. Brushing does the surface and light tangles. Combing gets down to the skin and does the tighter mats. If I'm in a hurry or think it's going to be a bigger job, I just skip brushing, going straight to the comb and save brushing for the times I want the dog to look fluffed (visitors or going out). 

For me, brushing is more of an esthetic job whereas combing is more for purpose. Does that make sense?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kimberly, is the brush you like a wooden pin brush? I've been thinking about getting one. Thanks for the tip on the use of the oblong vs. the oval - I wouldn't have thought about that. Comfort in the hand is really important, too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have made it a habit of misting the hair first, then grooming....and then Dexter will always know what is next. I do go straight to the combing. 

I will have to try the brushing on those quiet lazy days though...then do the comb. 

I have noticed as the Havs as growing out, they go through a poffy stage, then the hair starts to lays down. With all the hair the Havs have, it does make them look bigger compared to what they really are. I have noticed that Dexter's white hair if finer and does tend to knot/tangle faster.....Use the misting spray, I really think it helps.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome Jenn. My Daisy's coat is cottony like Izzy's. The best products I've found so far is Nature's Specialities "Plum Silky" shampoo and Coat Handlers conditioner. I soap and rinse, then soap and rinse again. Follow with the Coat Handlers and rinse "lightly" allowing some product to remain in her hair. I am also using the Chris Christensen (did I spell that right??) wooden pin brush.

I also bought a second puppy last year from Daisy's breeder. Beau shares the same parents as Daisy - but his coloring is different and he has the silky "wash and dry" coat that doesn't tangle as easy....so you might not end up with two cottony coats...eace:

Daisy is such a doll I don't mind spending extra time with her!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Lynda

Everyone seems to recommend the coat handlers conditioner so it must be great. gotta get some of that! Interesting that your second pup has a different coat! Maybe I will get a silky coat this time? So have you ever tried to grow out Daisy's coat or is it grown out now? If so, Is it harder to maintain when its long? I might let Izzy's grow out, she is already kind of poofy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathie said:


> Kimberly, is the brush you like a wooden pin brush? I've been thinking about getting one. Thanks for the tip on the use of the oblong vs. the oval - I wouldn't have thought about that. Comfort in the hand is really important, too!


Yes, I think Chris Christensen calls it their *standard 27mm oblong brush*. It is the basic beechwood handle with silver pins. You can pay more for the brass, but I own 6 CC brushes and feel the beechwood is fabulous as it is for the price. The basic beechwood 27mm oblong brush was $26 last time I checked and I think the brass pins are not worth the price for the wee bit more benefit.

I have no idea why the oblong shape fits better in the hand, because the handles don't really look that different, but it does seem to make a big difference. My oval brushes just sit on my grooming pegboard until I leave my oblong brushes in another room by mistake.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

hav2 said:


> Hi Lynda
> 
> Everyone seems to recommend the coat handlers conditioner so it must be great. gotta get some of that! Interesting that your second pup has a different coat! Maybe I will get a silky coat this time? So have you ever tried to grow out Daisy's coat or is it grown out now? If so, Is it harder to maintain when its long? I might let Izzy's grow out, she is already kind of poofy!


I keep them both in a long puppy cut, about 1.5 - 2 inches long. Its just easier! My havies like going on long walks along the creek bed and ponds with my DH - so they get muddy feet and pick up burrs! I don't think i could cope with the show coats! They are beautiful, but don't fit our lifestyle! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Jenn and Izzy :welcome:

My Tori has a combination coat: Silky on head, ears, tail and back legs; more cottony, although extremely soft, on her body and front legs. So, finding product(s) that work for her has been a challenge, to say the least. The best ones for her, by far, are Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing shampoo and the Coat Handler conditioner (thank you again, Kimberly ღ)

But, the latest addition to her grooming "arsenal" is _soft water_. My DH finally replaced our broken water softener and I can't begin to tell you the huge difference it's made in Tori's coat. We worked the "Meet the Breed" booth in San Diego last weekend and I couldn't count the number of compliments I got on her coat, there were so many. In fact, one of my co-workers told a visitor to the booth to feel the 3 dogs who were on the table. She said, "Touch this one, he's soft. Touch this one, she's softer. Now touch this one (Tori), she's "heavenly" soft." :biggrin1:


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

HI Leslie

Thanks for welcoming us! I do appreciate all the tips and advice I can get. I only got my first Havanese almost exactly a year ago and I am already getting another! So I am pretty new to the breed, but they are wonderful and addicting! I can't wait for Izzy to have a playmate, will be interesting. The cottony coat just stumps me sometimes, seems like I am always brushing. That's why I was wondering if a spray would help.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

When I was at the Cherrybrook booth last weekend the lady (I don't remember her name, but she's always at the shows) told me the wood pin brush is for finishing. I had never heard that before. When Leslie and I bought ours a long time ago no one told us that. I thought that was interesting news!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

hav2 said:


> HI Leslie
> 
> Thanks for welcoming us! I do appreciate all the tips and advice I can get. I only got my first Havanese almost exactly a year ago and I am already getting another! So I am pretty new to the breed, but they are wonderful and addicting! I can't wait for Izzy to have a playmate, will be interesting. The cottony coat just stumps me sometimes, seems like I am always brushing. *That's why I was wondering if a spray would help*.


Emphasis mine.

Absolutely, using a spray helps. Like Kimberly, I use diluted CH or diluted Nature's Specialties Plum-tastic (it has a stronger, lingering fragrance, if that makes any difference to you) I also use Quicker Slicker when I don't have any CH or Plum-tastic mixed up and ready to use. But, be careful w/this one, since it does have silicone-type ingredients. However, I've been using it on Tori's coat for over a year and I can't tell that it's drying it out at all. In fact, when I use QS it seems to actually help keep her coat from picking up so much dirt (can't say the same for CH or Plum-tastic )

I think the hardest part of grooming these Havs is figuring out which products work best for _your own_ dog's coat, since they are all so different.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Leslie, when you say the Plum-tastic has a strong lingering fragrance - is it a good smell? Also, when you dilute the conditioner to spray how much water do you add?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathie, it's a sweet, fruity scent. It isn't terribly strong but, it is stronger and definitely lasts longer than CH does. I use a 30:1 ratio.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey y'all

Got the coat handlers conditioner, how do you dilute for a spray?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jenn~ I dilute CH 30:1, also.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Leslie

Thanx as you can see she is a little bushy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have got to get this stuff! A 30:1 (30 parts water to 1 part spray) at this rate, this stuff will last forever!

I love nice smelling pups!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda~ Besides using it mixed 30:1 as a spray, I also use it mixed 15:1 as a leave-in conditioner at bath time. Trust me, it doesn't last forever. I buy it by the gallon and Tori is considered to be a small hav


----------

